# HGH Fragment 176-191 Reviw



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

I meant to post this months ago then went and messed myself up at work and well, here we are 3 months later. 

Starting in January of this year I decided to give frag a try. I had been eating at a maintenance dose for months and had my diet and routine dialed in. I thought since I wasn't gaining or losing weight, it would be a good time to give frag a try and see if it had any impact on me . Up until this point I was training more for endurance. I fought MMA for 8 years and had to take a 2 year break after starting a business and working 80+ hours a week and I was looking to get back into it. The goal was to keep doing the same thing I had been for months, keep cals at maintenance and see if there was any change in strength, endurance, body mass, etc. The ONLY thing I changed was I started doing fasted cardio instead of my normal fed state since that is how the frag works best. 

My routine was fasted cardio in the AM after a 250mcg shot 5 days a week and a 4 day split in the gym.

I took the frag 7 days a week, always fasted. 250mcg in the AM and 250mcg right before bed. 

After 6 months of this, even after changing to fasted cardio with the frag, I saw absolutely nothing. Zero change in body mass, Zero body fat loss (Remember I didn't drop my cals), etc. I know you should drop below maintenance if your looking to loose some body fat but I figured with the higher dosage of frag, 7 days a week, the fasted cardio and the fact that my training was geared more towards endurance (less time in between sets, faster pass, etc) I would see SOME kind of change in body mass. 

So in conclusion, I'm not really sure if either The frag was bunk, Frag just isn't all its cracked up to be, you really do have to be in a caloric deficit or a combination of all of them but I don't think I will be running this again. I actually still have 2 vials sitting in the fridge because after 6 months of pinning twice a day with nothing to show for it, I got sick of jabbing myself with needles...


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 30, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> I meant to post this months ago then went and messed myself up at work and well, here we are 3 months later.
> 
> Starting in January of this year I decided to give frag a try. I had been eating at a maintenance dose for months and had my diet and routine dialed in. I thought since I wasn't gaining or losing weight, it would be a good time to give frag a try and see if it had any impact on me . Up until this point I was training more for endurance. I fought MMA for 8 years and had to take a 2 year break after starting a business and working 80+ hours a week and I was looking to get back into it. The goal was to keep doing the same thing I had been for months, keep cals at maintenance and see if there was any change in strength, endurance, body mass, etc. The ONLY thing I changed was I started doing fasted cardio instead of my normal fed state since that is how the frag works best.
> 
> ...



i think its a combo of all 3.  Mostly being low quality.

I think frag went downhill in a hurry with LR3 did.  Once upon a time most RC companies sold legit, so semi legit stuff for decent prices.  

Thats not the case anymore.  Everything is shitty quality wise and i would only try stuff if its coming from a respected source.  

I do think you would need more then 2 x 250mcg doses to really reap the benefits but you should of saw something in the amount of time you ran it for.


THX for putthing this up man.


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> Everything is shitty quality wise and i would only try stuff if its coming from a respected source.



But as you know, nowadays, a source is great one day and complete garbage the next.

LR3 is another pep I always really wanted to try but its just too expensive and there are just too many contradicting stories you here from each source. Ah well...


----------



## heady muscle (Sep 30, 2015)

I just came into some. I may have questions when I start it (November most likely). That sucks it did not work for you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 30, 2015)

heady muscle said:


> I just came into some. I may have questions when I start it (November most likely). That sucks it did not work for you.



if your going to run it......3-4x pins a day, cal def. and lots of cardio.  

Like id do 200mcg 3 or 4x ED, drop cals by 600 (roughly) and make sure you dont eat 90 min pre cardio and have a dose 20-45min pre cardio.  

ive used it 3 yrs back with lots of other peptides and saw results, but its hard to say from which pep was doing the work.


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> if your going to run it......3-4x pins a day, cal def. and lots of cardio.
> 
> Like id do 200mcg 3 or 4x ED, drop cals by 600 (roughly) and make sure you dont eat 90 min pre cardio and have a dose 20-45min pre cardio.
> 
> ive used it 3 yrs back with lots of other peptides and saw results, but its hard to say from which pep was doing the work.



Only problem with this is the timing factor. If you pin 4 times a day, you are supposed to be fasted for at least 90 minutes, then for optimal use your supposed to wait an hour after you pin to do your cardio, then you still have to eat 3-5 times a day.... 

that is one HELL of a scheduling nightmare.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 30, 2015)

yea, eating n timing have to be spot on.

pinning 3x ED is the way to go.  Esp when you bring LR3 or other stuff into the mix.


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 1, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> if your going to run it......3-4x pins a day, cal def. and lots of cardio.
> 
> Like id do 200mcg 3 or 4x ED, drop cals by 600 (roughly) and make sure you dont eat 90 min pre cardio and have a dose 20-45min pre cardio.
> 
> ive used it 3 yrs back with lots of other peptides and saw results, but its hard to say from which pep was doing the work.


Pretty much the same protocol I have read in other places. I appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2015)

i went threw a lot of frag, LR3 & ghrp2 a few years back.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 1, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> i went threw a lot of frag, LR3 & ghrp2 a few years back.



If you could go back, would you do it again or would you go a different route?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2015)

well there is no legit LR3 anymore unless you have a direct source....in which you'd pay 5x from RC companies prices.  LR3 from RC companies went bunk years back.  last place i got it from SRC about 2.75 yrs back.  

GHRP 2 is still fine, use it in w/real GH.  

to make the most out of things id use 150mcg of ghrp 2, 20min later 2-4iu of real GH.  But for most guys with a budget, 150mcg of ghrp 2, 20min later 2iu GH.  do this 2x ED or just once if thats all the budget allows for.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 6, 2015)

So I just checked and I still have 4 unconstituted vials sitting in the fridge from about 6 months ago. Think they are still good? I know they would be fine if they had been frozen but im not sure on the shelf life in the fridge. 

Contemplating trying a one week go at it, 250mcg 3x day and dropping my cals low.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 6, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> So I just checked and I still have 4 unconstituted vials sitting in the fridge from about 6 months ago. Think they are still good? I know they would be fine if they had been frozen but im not sure on the shelf life in the fridge.
> 
> Contemplating trying a one week go at it, 250mcg 3x day and dropping my cals low.



they should be GTG.

but you'd need more than 1 wk to really lose BF or weight thats going to make a difference.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 6, 2015)

Damn, stuck between tossing 4 vials or buying more...


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh shit, your legit? Where do I send the western union payment to?


----------



## thqmas (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey "Cathy" is Mr. Jackson still around this days?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2015)

find a RC company you like.


----------

